# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  क्या आपके सर के बाल कम उम्र में सफ़ेद हो रहे है

## hardeepmaan

*आज के युग में ये सब से बड़ी समिस्या है इस की टीवी में कई परकार की एड भी आ  रही है मगर कोई फायदा नहीं मगर इस समिस्या का इलाज हो सकता है अब घबराने की कोई बात नहीं*

----------


## manojdjoshi

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र हे कृपया आगे बढाइये

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *आज के युग में ये सब से बड़ी समिस्या है इस की टीवी में कई परकार की एड भी आ  रही है मगर कोई फायदा नहीं मगर इस समिस्या का इलाज हो सकता है अब घबराने की कोई बात नहीं*


भाई झड भी रहे है...

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सब हल होगे मित्र 
*





> भाई झड भी रहे है...

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *सब हल होगे मित्र 
> *


कृपया मित्र जल्द से जल्द अद्यतन कीजिये आपके इंतजार में आपके मित्र आखे बिछाये खड़े हे

----------


## hahaha6601

jald batayen taki hair die kaa kharch bhi bache central 14

----------


## bhokal

बात बीच में अधूरी ना छोड़े कृपा. अब इलाज़ भी बताएं.

----------


## Aeolian

badiya jankari hai

----------


## Samad.khan

Puri bat batao

----------


## rahulknp

मेरे बाल भी सफ़ेद होती जा रहे हैं

----------


## rahulknp

कृपया मेरे बालो को बढ़ने का ऊपाय बताएं

----------


## bro.ken heart

क्या डेंड्रफ रोकने का भी कोई उपाय है ?

----------

